# DirecTv R10 Modem Problem



## p840cal (Jul 23, 2006)

I have had an R10 for sometime, but recenlty the modem went out from what I can tell. It won't dial in and I have tried other phone jacks and tried another phone on the jack the R10 is on and it does work. I went to the new R15  , which is terrible service, but is there anyone out there that can tell me where to find or how to change the modem or someone that can fix it?

Thanks for any help out there.


----------



## ottergoose (Jul 22, 2006)

p840cal said:


> I have had an R10 for sometime, but recenlty the modem went out from what I can tell. It won't dial in and I have tried other phone jacks and tried another phone on the jack the R10 is on and it does work. I went to the new R15  , which is terrible service, but is there anyone out there that can tell me where to find or how to change the modem or someone that can fix it?
> 
> Thanks for any help out there.


I'm pretty sure the modem is soldered to the board (so you couldn't replace it). Open up your box and check to see for sure.

You could always get another R10 from eBay.


----------



## GeorgeS069 (Sep 8, 2006)

I know I have seen external modems for sale that run on the serial port of the R10
I think it was on Weaknees.com
not sure if it requires any "hacking" of the unit though


----------

